# Detox anyone?



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Has anyone ever done a detox diet? I've been considering trying it, but it sounds a little daunting. Liz


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

I tried carol vordermans detox diet. it really helped my ibs at first but after a month or so i felt really bad again. also, vegan/vegetarian diet is not good for ibs due to the vegetables decomposing in the stomach and causing a lot of excess gas and pain. however, i would recommend trying it for 2 weeks. you'll need to do a LOT of cooking!


----------

